# Distilled Water or Spring Water?



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

Heather, I've read that distilled water is best to drink for IBS, because it removes the chlorine that can kill beneficial bacteria in the colon. But what about spring water? I'm assuming it doesn't have chlorine to begin with, (and I think the reason we shouldn't drink tap water) Any info you have would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Caroline - In general, people with IBS seem to be more sensitive to chemical additives, preservatives, artificial ingredients, etc. in foods and drinks. So I do believe that using some type of purified water is a better way to go. Spring water would not have chlorine or other chemicals in it, and is probably a nicer option than distilled water, which can taste very flat. For home, you could also get a good water purifier for your kitchen sink for drinking and cooking. Aside from the IBS concerns, I think it also makes recipes taste better. Best,Heather


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

Heather, thanks for the response. We were thinking of getting an actual cooler for the house, and with sprin water being the predominant option I wanted to be certain. You're right, the plain purified water is rather dull.


----------

